# Video of Bane at 6 months



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Working with Bane a little....I still need to get my delivery/hand placement better...It feels weird to me when rewarding him while he is heeling,,.I should of used my left hand instead of coming across with my right....I think....I'll keep trucking along 

Bane at 6 months - YouTube


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GOOD JOB! he looks great! was it a tad windy there?


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Flirt pole....So windy out
Bane 6 months old flirt pole - YouTube


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> GOOD JOB! he looks great! was it a tad windy there?


It was blowing 40-50 mph the other day....I had a heck of a time with the flirt pole....


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Banes a great looking pup! I think you are doing great with him. I love his little bark and hold on you he does when you don't treat fast enough.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

robk said:


> Banes a great looking pup! I think you are doing great with him. I love his little bark and hold on you he does when you don't treat fast enough.


I have so much too learn...Main thing I have focused on, is eye contact and focus. The club we just started going to should help my learning curve.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Nice pup!!! Doing well. Only thing, and it's handler error, quit dropping treats or make them smaller. He takes a lot time disengaged searching the ground for dropped goodies and he has to chew a bit what you gave him. 

Also, I would reward and break quicker. Very short correct session interspersed with play. 

All in all, he is looking great for such a young pup!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

How do you start teaching this?


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I would be careful about rewarding when the dog is barking at you. That behavior can really get out of control where the dog is constantly barking while it is working. Other suggestions people made were very good, particularly short correct sessions with exciting breakaway play to keep dog up and engaged. Your observation about feeding with your left hand while teaching the heel is spot on, particularly if you plan on competing. As you probably know, placement of reward plays a big part in position so you will encourage crabbing in the heel if you reward across your body (using your right hand). Nice job, nice dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

JanaeUlva said:


> I would be careful about rewarding when the dog is barking at you. That behavior can really get out of control where the dog is constantly barking while it is working. Other suggestions people made were very good, particularly short correct sessions with exciting breakaway play to keep dog up and engaged. Your observation about feeding with your left hand while teaching the heel is spot on, particularly if you plan on competing. As you probably know, placement of reward plays a big part in position so you will encourage crabbing in the heel if you reward across your body (using your right hand). Nice job, nice dog!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The majority of the time when you hear him barking, I'm saying speak. He will at times go through the motions and try speaking when not told to...I ignore it. I'm guilty of also rewarding him for speaking without being told to do so. But I have been ignoring his barking when not told to do so for a while now... I def don't want that to become a problem. 

I'm still trying to get a feel for hand placement on the heel....I do plan on competing with him...I'm horrible about dropping treats also...Haha....Thanks for pointing these things out...That's why I have my wife or 4 year old video it, so my mistakes can be observed by forum members. Thank you much for the input


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Nice pup!!! Doing well. Only thing, and it's handler error, quit dropping treats or make them smaller. He takes a lot time disengaged searching the ground for dropped goodies and he has to chew a bit what you gave him.
> 
> Also, I would reward and break quicker. Very short correct session interspersed with play.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing this out. Dropping the reward is def something I need to work on. I will work on this. Thanks


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

A good start overall. A couple of suggestions first you have the treat right between the thumb and forefinger to make a circle. So when trying for heel bring the food up to your left shoulder and when ready to reward mark and then bring down so he has to reach up with his nose into the circle to nibble on the treat. I like to do this with a slightly longer treat so gets a bit at a time this prevents the small pieces that so easily fall to the ground. I like his drive into you that is a sign of wanting to work so thats good. others commented and are correct that if you reward with the right it leads to crabbing bad later. The bark is a cool trick to learn but not necessarily needed for Sch. itself.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

You have good engagement (overlooking the treat dropping that is- BUT even after he find the food he pops back up to you to get more) I think you guys are doing fantastic!! Joining a club or having a spotter help (to catch mistakes) is a great idea, Anna will crouch and not actually sit- so having another set of eyes on her helps me to reward the correct behavior. keep posting videos )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

For a "newb" you are doing fantastic. Great engagement and focus, and keeping things upbeat and marking correctly most of the time. You're leaps and bounds better than most! Keep up the great work, I'm sure the club will help a lot with this as well.


----------

